# Has anyone dyno tested 2019.8.5 (5% peak power increase)?



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

I have found videos and articles claiming very slightly better 0-60 times, many claims stating that they notice no difference until after 60MPH, and a variety of vague "I can tell" claims.
I do not know if a person can authentically notice a 5% change in power without some confirmation bias, but I am interested in objective data if available.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Burnchar said:


> I have found videos and articles claiming very slightly better 0-60 times, many claims stating that they notice no difference until after 60MPH, and a variety of vague "I can tell" claims.
> I do not know if a person can authentically notice a 5% change in power without some confirmation bias, but I am interested in objective data if available.


Some folks here have captured CAN data from their cars to measure the peak power increases that have rolled out recently. The post I linked to in the previous sentence is from someone with a LR AWD vehicle who measured a peak power increase of 2.9% at the motors and a 4.3% increase at the battery in 2019.8.3 compared with 2018.50.6 (both at about 90% SoC).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Yes, I have logged increase in torque, electrical power, and reduced 0-60 on my RWD.
5% isn't a lot, but it's free


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Some folks here have captured CAN data from their cars to measure the peak power increases


Good find! First objective data I have come across.


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Yes, I have logged increase in torque, electrical power, and reduced 0-60 on my RWD.
> 5% isn't a lot, but it's free


I agree, I am happy to get a power increase of any kind for free. 
Looking at your LinkedIn, you are pretty much the ideal person for collecting this kind of data. I am glad you are a Tesla owner and forum member!
I was going to ask for data, but I notice you linked to a rather long post that will take some time to go over.

Let me know if I can help, too. I am not an embedded systems engineer, but I have done embedded systems and am a software engr. for a semiconductor company.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Burnchar said:


> I agree, I am happy to get a power increase of any kind for free.
> Looking at your LinkedIn, you are pretty much the ideal person for collecting this kind of data. I am glad you are a Tesla owner and forum member!
> I was going to ask for data, but I notice you linked to a rather long post that will take some time to go over.
> 
> Let me know if I can help, too. I am not an embedded systems engineer, but I have done embedded systems and am a software engr. for a semiconductor company.


Unfortunately I haven't released any recent captures like those that confirmed this because I've been on early access firmware since January. It's pretty awesome to see proof in hard numbers though!


----------



## EVtracker (Nov 13, 2018)

Was the increase due to overall increase in torque from zero rpm, extension of current peak torque to higher rpm, combination of both, or something else?


----------

